# online plant buying



## flojan (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello everyone....I was just wondering, Is aquariumplants.com the only online place to buy plants here in Ontario....Nothing wrong with buying from them, but just wondering...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi flojan,

It kinda seems that way and for those living in outlying areas, the shipping is truly cost prohibitive. I'm thankful I can get to Menagerie but if you're really out there, your local nursery may have aquatic plants that can be used in your aquarium, mine does (Vandermeer's).

Cheers,


----------

